# Check this out



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Two weeks ago I was driving around. I found this on the side of the road. Somebodies trash. Beside being dirting full of mold and scratched up it was structurally very good. The chair is what it all looked like when I started. The table top I have 3.5 hours in sanding and staining. I used to differtent colors stains honey273 and walnut on the top.




































The is my first try at burning the edges any critiquing will be welcome just dont be to harsh.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

On the legs I think I want to go with an eggshell to cream color. The chairs stain the seats and paint the legs and back to match the table legs

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Geez Rusty...........you were really busy after we were there.......lol

Looking good.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know what used to burn it, but i have been told a heat gun is good to use. I have used a torch and got a bunch of hot spots. Looks good.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I used. A hand held propane torch. I just took my time. Thanks for the response.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I put a coat of honey273 over the wanut to bring out a little of the red tones. First 2 pictures is only walnut . Then with the honey added.
































Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

The coat of honey realy brings it to life. But the walnut brings out the wood grain

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is an experiment for me. Is been many years . I am have a lot of fun playing with the color. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I will be selling this set when I am done.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

rusty2009 said:


> The coat of honey really brings it to life. But the walnut brings out the wood grain
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Finished the table today. Clear coated the top. Did the legs in a latex white cream color. Decided the legs where too white. Looked on the net about putting a stain over the latex and found out it would give the latex and antiqued look. This is how it turned out using the walnut stain. I think it looks great.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebarr12 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks dang good!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, looks awesome.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

/ATTACH]






























I Finely finished the table and chairs. Turned out good. What do y'all think?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------

